# ''Cup of tea.... anyone? ''



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been playing with some new ''teapot'' settings that arrived today,.....and Connemara marble beads.... ( must get to the mine soon. I'm getting low...)
l love these earrings!......( very ''lrish'' )


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Those are great! Love both the marble and tea! Love the combo!


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Those are so cute! Are you going to be selling these? If so, where could I find them.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

love them, where in Ireland can I buy them?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love them!
Check her Etsy link, they are there.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Love them!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Those are so cute! Are you going to be selling these? If so, where could I find them.


The link to my etsy shop is always in my profile under every picture l post DonnieK,....along with the 10% discount coupon code for KP friends. I do have this pair in the shop, but if they sell, l can make more,...so PM me if you want any help. Hilary


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Love them!
> Check her Etsy link, they are there.


Thanks Katsch :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

those earrings are adorable!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Another must when and ever I get to Ireland! Lovely sets!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Really nice and different. Love them


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> Those are so cute! Are you going to be selling these? If so, where could I find them.


....me too!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Those are cute . Where did you get the teapot settings?


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

OMG They're adorable


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Love love them. I have a friend who would love then.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW!!! I collect tea pots!!! these are adorable. I would love to find those 'findings'. thanks for sharing.. I am sure you will sell out very fast!


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

They are really cute, of course I am quite fond of tea pots. I am a collector. I have about thirty or so of various sizes.


----------



## rosered43 (Mar 27, 2014)

Very, very cute!!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

They are wonderful!


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## teapot (Aug 25, 2012)

LOVE them. I'm also a teapot collector.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> The link to my etsy shop is always in my profile under every picture l post DonnieK,....along with the 10% discount coupon code for KP friends. I do have this pair in the shop, but if they sell, l can make more,...so PM me if you want any help. Hilary


Hillary, I messaged you through your shop! sooo...I get a discount, too! I rushed over there because I knew once it was posted, these earrings would GO!

I'm going to special order some...see my msg to you. 

Christine


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

So adorable I bought them!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they are so nice


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They're just adorable!

Hazel


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

I love them, though I would rather have a pendant. By the way, in your avatar you are wearing a lovely scarf. Is it a knit pattern you could share?


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh, I saw the link. Tell me when you have those in your etsy shop. Teapot pendant please?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I love them


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

So cute. My grandmother's family came to the US from Ireland just before she was born. She's been gone for 20 years, but I still feel very Irish some days.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Ginny K said:


> I love them, though I would rather have a pendant. By the way, in your avatar you are wearing a lovely scarf. Is it a knit pattern you could share?


Hi Ginny, funnily enough, l thought about a necklace, because when l received the teapot settings ( to try out) yesterday, there were enough for 5pairs of earrings, but one of the pairs was odd,... the lids were a different!...so l couldn't make a fifth pair, ....but l could make a pendant teapot! ( The 4 pairs of earrings have all sold today!... l've ordered more.)
The scarf (yarn) was a birthday present from my d-i-l . lt's Noro, & l didn't have a pattern. l just crocheted a shallow triangle scarf(side to side. Sorry can't help more, l'll let you know when l make a pendant! Hilary


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

How clever! You're right - very "Irish".


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Love your teapots, I have not seen any findings like those.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

wonderful


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

They are so lovely.


----------

